# XP3 owners with inline reactors



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering if there are any rena filstar xp3 owners will a diy inline reactor. I know Hoppy has one and he said that the inline reactor should have a bleed valve to release air to fully prime.

If anyone has a bleed valve, so you post your designs? Or if you don't have a bleed valve, does it still prime fully and can you post your designs for this too?

I'm getting my xp3 soon, and I'll order my regulator for rex later too. I wanna plan everything out a little first and see how I can save money.
Thanks!


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I use an XP3, with a reactor from Rex. It primed just fine using the technique as described in the manual. 
Lift the water shut off, fill the intake with water, lower the water shut off, wait for the system to fill, plug it in.
It takes a few hours for all the gas in the reactor to work it's way out or dissolve, no big deal.
Over all, I'm very happy with the setup, I have a Hydor ETH on there as well, and it keeps the tank from being cluttered with equipment, still provides plenty of flow for my 40g. 

One thing you need to watch for, if the intake or outflow tubes are putting any pressure on the XP3, it will suck in air...
this is very easy to do, especially if you are connecting additional pieces such as reactors.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Minsc said:


> I use an XP3, with a reactor from Rex. It primed just fine using the technique as described in the manual.
> Lift the water shut off, fill the intake with water, lower the water shut off, wait for the system to fill, plug it in.
> It takes a few hours for all the gas in the reactor to work it's way out or dissolve, no big deal.
> Over all, I'm very happy with the setup, I have a Hydor ETH on there as well, and it keeps the tank from being cluttered with equipment, still provides plenty of flow for my 40g.
> ...


I see... Which reactor diameter did you get? I was actually confused on the difference xD I'm not gonna have anything else inline since I don't have a heater(tank stays above 79).

Also, what do you mean by pressure? As in blocking flow? And where does it suck in from?
Thanks for the response!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I run a couple of XP filters with reactors. You want some slack in the hoses so they are not pulled tight against the hose barbs on the filter body. That's what Minsc means by pressure.

My filters prime just fine as long as they are A) Clean and B) the intakes are not restricted.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Yup, the hoses are attached to the filter with a small disconnect piece. If this piece is being pushed or pulled even slightly, it won't seat properly and can suck in air. It isn't a big deal, just something that is better to get right the first time, rather than have to drain the system, disconnect the hoses, trim them again, etc...

As for reactor diameter, I would imagine bigger being better, but Rex or others will probably know a lot more about it than me.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Alright, thanks for the help! I'll just do without a bleed valve if I don't find a cheap way to stick one in. Hopefully my mom even lets me get the regulator soon -_- Xmas time is coming around 
(uncle paid for my filter )


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a bleed valve on my reactor with an XP3. Check out my gallery to see a picture of it. The reactore works well, although I rarely need to use the bleed valve for anything because it always stays primed when I clean the filter. Maybe you just need that for the first time you turn it on? IDK. Have you built yours yet?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Nope, waiting for my mom to approve the regulator xD

And thanks for the pic. It looks pretty simple to add one. Just use a T connector and have the valve in one of them. I guess just to figure out how to connect the valve, but doesn't seem too complicating.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

YAY! My mommy is letting me order my regulator tonight  DUnno when it'll come though since xmas...


----------

